# Internet Speeds.. how does your State rank?



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Check the chart for US internet speed rankings by state at http://files.cwa-union.org/speedmat...A_Report_on_Internet_Speeds_2009_Appendix.pdf

Also check the international rankings Top Countries by Download Speed at http://www.speedtest.net/global.php and note the embarassing ranking of the United States..

Larry


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

It's pretty sad when Russia outranks the US in download speed by a wide margin. :eek2:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Rhode Island is the fastest, but that's only because both people that live there have broadband.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Rhode Island is the fastest, but that's only because both people that live there have broadband.


That's so 2000 and 8


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

There's places that I never heard of that outrank us.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Gotta take those numbers with a grain or two of salt.

My speeds are 5 times my state averages. 

If you live out in the country then it's unlikely that you'll have access to broadband as if you were in a city.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

NV comes in at 22. Strange, because I'd have expected lower. We're usually in the "worst of" lists - and near the top. We're in the top 14 states for not going to the dentist for regular check ups - we come in at #4 , and we're #1 for high school drop outs.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Utah, 44 and DROPPING (both in rank and speed.)  I'm guessing economy, but it might also be more rural places being hooked up.

I know Qwest is working on Fibre to the neighborhood, allowing faster DSL speeds. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

These speeds are based on averages... the metro Atlanta area will tend to run much higher than rural Georgia as it benefits from a virtual complete rewiring of the city for the Olympics... even so, Atlanta is beginning to fall behind the curve.

The problem that we have here is that we lack a National plan for internet connectivity. You will find that most of the countries that are so drastically ahead of us have a National plan.

The various and many companies involved in the USA would prefer to wait around til it becomes an emergency and wait for the "government" to come up with the cash or tax breaks to improve the infrastructure.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Well, at least I'm improving . South Carolina is ranked 33rd, Alabama is ranked 32nd


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Its an average, there are highs and lows anywhere...mostly determined by your ISP.

Notice most lower average states have a lot more unincorporated or rural land area.


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

Look at our lovely incompetant ISPs. Rhode Island and Delaware are faster then New York City.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Surely there'll be plenty of people out there scream that the United States is still #1, regardless of what the real data says.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Idaho is 49th but that doesn't surprise me with the amount of rural area. I do feel like the red headed step child though as Hawaii is beating us.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Zellio said:


> Look at our lovely incompetant ISPs. Rhode Island and Delaware are faster then New York City.


This has less to do with ISP's and more to do with us lacking a standard and a roll out plan.

I typed more but it would get political so I'll just leave it with that


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Also don't forget smaller countries that are more recently modernized will have much newer infrastructure's than larger more populous countries with kajillions of people....failing economy, etc....some very small countries can upgrade the entire country for the cost of what a entire state would be here...


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Rhode Island is the fastest, but that's only because both people that live there have broadband.


Wow, I'm half my state's population!?!?!?


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

This whole thread just shows the reason why our government should invest heavily on technological infrastructure and soon....


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

My state went from 15th to 30th and the speeds went down quite a bit. The economy (lack thereof) has a big impact.

As for the government being involved, that's probably not a good idea. They've been hard at work on it and left to their own devices, it will take years. Now that jurisdictions are trying to tax _everything_, there is a decided disincentive to install new plant.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

My friends in Japan all have 100mbps connections. They tell me thats standard for Tokyo.


----------

